# "February Fairness"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

February 12, 2013

Historically, February has often been recorded as being one of the absolute coldest months of the year along our Texas coastline. As of this writing, however, we have been extremely fortunate in this regard, as we have not had much of a winter to speak of (yet) this year. Sure, we've had our fair share of cloudy days that are always presented to us just prior to a building frontal passage, but the frontal passages themselves have not been too severe so far. But even though we haven't seen the degree of coldness that we might normally see by now, each of the fronts that have passed through our region have still given us the customary couple days of clear skies, motionless tides, and the typical air-clear water color that we're all used to seeing once the temperature has dropped a bit immediately following the passage of a frontal system.

Read more

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wintertime-fairness-by-captain-chris-martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More February Fishing*

The lodge welcomed fishing guests all the way from Florida to fish the next two days. We appreciate the referral from David and his company. They plan to wade fish with lures while targeting the back country and area shoreline drains. This past weekend and last week we appreciate all the business from the following guests.

Doug M. party, N-Line Traffic, Rob H. group, Russell J. party, Barkley P., Mark S., John G. party, Kevin K. party, Stuart C. and couples, Brett S. party.

Fishing has been harder with lower tides, and high winds. We did experience several big trout caught and released over the two week period. Both top water lures in baby trout and glow chartreuse corky fat boys accounted for most big trout. Currently if you plan to come to Seadrift or Port O'Connor we can only get fresh crabs or dead mullet for bait. The weather forecast for the next two days is calling for more rain showers and higher winds.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge will be at the Houston Fishing Show March 6-10 located at the George R. Brown Convention Center. If you would like to book a trip at the show, call the lodge to be placed on our FREE admission tickets list. 1-888-677-4868 Ask for Angie…If you would like to meet Captain Harold Dworaczyk, and ask him fishing questions, he will be working the show March 8, 9, 10. Both of us will be working the booth on Friday, March 8.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

It's a wrap! We appreciate everyones effort in getting our new commercial completed. We're working on many others to include: Fishing, Duck Hunting, and staff/guide interviews.


----------

